

WebEngage announces funding, launches customer engagement tool, signs Cleartrip - avlesh-singh
http://webklipper.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/announcement-we-raised-our-first-round-of-capital-wooohooo/

======
avlesh-singh
Here's the site - <http://webengage.com/>

You can try a live demo on your site too ("try a demo" tab on the right in the
splash)

------
gecco
Impressive! Keep up the good work. Have been following from your annotation
product webklipper.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Ah! Thanks! Hope you like WebEngage too :)

------
aerotrain
Congratulations !

